
How We Moved Our API from Ruby to Go and Saved Our Sanity - plinkplonk
http://blog.parse.com/learn/how-we-moved-our-api-from-ruby-to-go-and-saved-our-sanity/
======
rubyfan
tl;dr: Rails is great for rapid prototyping and product development. When your
product is a successful API with scale and concurrency needs, other languages
are better.

